# Sneezing



## Nero (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone my Tegu is shedding i think its like the 3rd time since I had him. He didnt come out for day days but he had his head poked outta his substarte so I got the bottle out cause i usually mist him everday I see him out and he came out when he saw the bottle. After spraying him he started sneezing I am a bit concerned about this. I didnt see any mucus dripping yet but he was sneezing a few times. Could It be the substrate or maybe i just got to much water on him. Im usuing cypress mulch.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 2, 2008)

It could be the water if it got in his nostrils, or it might be the dust if the enclosure is a little dry.


----------



## AB^ (May 2, 2008)

Are you sure it was sneezing and not just the tegu huffing and puffing at you?


----------



## Nero (May 2, 2008)

It was a series of sneezes he stayed out for about 4 hours I spent all my time with him. I helped him shed and bathed him, he loved it. Hes not sneezing anymore so the worrisome thing is over. Hes becoming a big sweetheart. I dont want another pet death I just had a bearded dragon die on me a week ago thanks guys


----------

